# phototherapy



## LEE ANN (Nov 5, 2014)

I have a provider that ordered phototherapy for a newborn in the hospital with jaundice and he is wanting to bill 96900. Everything I am finding indicates this code is used for dermatological treatment not for jaundice.  

E0202 is the HCPC for phototherapy that would normally be billed by the hospital/dme provider. 

Has anyone ever billed the 96900 in this situation?


----------

